# Prefilter



## arinsi (Mar 14, 2010)

i have an aquaclear 200
i need one of these prefilterparts to replace the intake
does anyone know where i can find one that fits my filter?


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*prefilter*

i think i saw sugarglider with them .


----------

